# smacking lips together a lot



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

Otis started doing this last night, like licking his nose and making a lip smacking noise constantly. any advise of why he's doing this? its so strange!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It could be one of several things. Sore throat?
Something caught on a tooth? 

There is also something called bubblegum seizures which
mimmicks lip smacking.

If he continues to do this you might want to have him checked out.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sometimes if Paris has something stuck in her mouth she will do this. It could be hair, piece of food, etc. I usually just put my finger in her mouth and move it along her gums. That solves the problem most of the time.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> It could be one of several things. Sore throat?
> Something caught on a tooth?
> 
> There is also something called bubblegum seizures which
> ...


REALLY???
wow!!! 
there are so many little things about these little guy huh?!?

I hope otis is fine!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with the others about getting him checked by the vet. Another thought............does he have water available all the time?


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

> I agree with the others about getting him checked by the vet. Another thought............does he have water available all the time?[/B]


yes, he has water 24/7, he sleeps on my bed so i keep a bowl of water on my nightstand so he can have some if he's thirsty at night. he's actually stopped doing that so hopefully it won't come back.





















thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

When Izzy is smacking I usually find hair in her mouth.....usually in the very corner where you can hardly see it. Izzy has even swallowed some of her long fur when shegnaws on a chewy. Now that is strange to pull a clump of hair out that she has swallowed and it's attached to her. That's more of a cough/smack!

Bruiser was smacking last winter and he had a throat infection.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, Chloe was doing that the other day and I wondered what it was???

Im such a bad mommy..... I never thought to check her mouth out.............

She did stop a while later.........


Oooooo I am sooooo bad.........

















You live and learn every day.


Dede and the little sausage from down under


[attachment=13943:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie does this all the time ...especially right before bedtime.. when we are laying in bed... and then sometimes he starts to lick his paws (but he doesnt do that as often as he used to). How do you know of its a sore throat? What if he only does it a few times a day?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> Kodie does this all the time ...especially right before bedtime.. when we are laying in bed... and then sometimes he starts to lick his paws (but he doesnt do that as often as he used to). How do you know of its a sore throat? What if he only does it a few times a day?[/B]










My daughter was at the vet with Bruiser for something else....and mentioned Bruiser's smacking. The vet found the sore throat....and gave antibiotics. We had no idea.











Also Izzy's heart surgeon said that the smacking was a sign of pain. They salivate and swallow when they are hurting.



When one 'em starts smacking.....I first look for hair in the mouth. Izzy gets an attached furball when she chews chewies....and swallows it! Sometimes Izzy has just a couple of hair at the corner of her mouth that she has swallowed. You can barely see those. Sometimes Izzy has hair on the outside of her gums on the sides. She even opens her mouth for me to check. Bruiser gets hair UNDER is upper lip. I have also found food stuck in the ROOF of Izzy's mouth.....no more of that treat. When Chipper is smacking....he usually has something IN his mouth that he shouldn't have...like a thread....how does he find so much stuff!!!



After the mouth check.....and food and water.....if it continues.....then it's time for a vet check. The smacking and runny nose was the first symptom of when Izzy and Bruiser got kennel cough and/or the canine flu. But that smacking was followed by a very runny nose and lethargy.....and the illness that followed.


----------

